# Fragrance similar to Tease perfume from Victorias Secret? (notes listed)



## Summer1993 (Apr 19, 2013)

I smelled of Tease from Victoria's Secret in the mall a week ago, and fell it love with it, but ended up talking myself out of getting it. Anyone know any similar fragrances to this that are more accessible? (I have a Peebles close to where I live that carries a lot of perfumes).

The top notes are:

Mandarin, lychee, frozen pear, red delicious apple

Middle notes are:

Sweet pea, jasmine, gardenia, freesia, magnolia

Dry-down notes are:

Benzoin laos, vanilla, musk, praline, amber, sandalwood


----------



## MissLindaJean (Apr 19, 2013)

Is it the Noir Tease? I'm getting search results saying Viva La Juicy is similar. I'm thinking the VS is much more affordable than Juicy. They share 7 notes; mandarin, gardenia, jasmine, sandalwood, amber, vanilla, and praline.


----------



## Hellocat4 (Apr 19, 2013)

That combo sounds like something I'd like. I hope it comes in the fragrance sampler set I just ordered from them the other day.


----------



## Summer1993 (Apr 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Is it the Noir Tease? I'm getting search results saying Viva La Juicy is similar.
> 
> I'm thinking the VS is much more affordable than Juicy. They share 7 notes; mandarin, gardenia, jasmine, sandalwood, amber, vanilla, and praline.


 Thanks so much! VS would definitely be more affordable at only $45, but I'm thinking Juicy may last longer because of the quality difference. Or maybe that's just what I assume and isn't right at all. Who knows. But thanks for giving me a dupe, whether it be high or low! ( :


----------



## Summer1993 (Apr 19, 2013)

It really is so good! It smells sweet and feminine. Not overly musky to make you smell like an older woman, and not too sweet to make you smell like a tween. It's the perfect blend! You should definitely try it. The mist is only 20 something!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Apr 20, 2013)

You're welcome!


----------

